# Getting Ready for Kacie Foaling



## Dickel (Mar 9, 2022)

With Kacie getting closer to foaling, I am getting jumpy with the weather keeping the ground soggy. I had plans to make temporary pens in the barn alleyway that I started last summer. I want to get more 6X 6's for future stalls in the center of the barn. Last summer I was waiting for lumber to come down. 12 footers are 85 bucks or more now. They way wait broke the wagon down. Must be true. When I get the gate made and the post in, I will be able to connect it across the alley and also length ways of the alley then still swing it out of the way. I think the video explains it. However, when I view my own videos, I see I skip things I want to show and say. All comments welcome!


----------



## Taz (Mar 9, 2022)

Great idea for temporary stalls


----------



## Kelly (Mar 13, 2022)

Kacie is having a baby! How exciting!! Can’t wait to see pics once it gets here! How many babies do you usually have every year? How many are expected this year? Can’t wait to see pics!!  PLEASE keep us updated


----------



## Dickel (Mar 14, 2022)

Kelly said:


> Kacie is having a baby! How exciting!! Can’t wait to see pics once it gets here! How many babies do you usually have every year? How many are expected this year? Can’t wait to see pics!!  PLEASE keep us updated



Kacie is the only pregnant mare this year. We were having four a year normally until 4 years ago when my Neuropathy in all four limbs slowed me up. I was urged to get rid of the horses by family and doctors. The horses have been pasture ornaments with the mares open. As a stubborn old man, I started to plan to make it possible for me to continue with my condition. I knew I would need to have a solid pace to use my wheelchair as well as a vehicle that fit my needs. With thinking every move I make I have not fell in over a year. I started the videos to prove to family I can safely do all needed chores and building me self as I have all my life. I do things and then tell them. At the last doctor visit he sais, I don't want you do do anything stupid. I told hm I planned to live until I died. I had bo intention of dying and waiting years to stop breathing. At this tome I have no other health problems. My only deadly vise I have ever had is over eating from time to time,


----------



## Kelly (Mar 14, 2022)

Oh wow Dickel! You are an inspiration for sure!! You are so right, you only have one life to live, so don’t ever stop. I enjoy seeing what you are up to & I just love your horses!!


----------



## Dickel (Mar 14, 2022)

Kelly said:


> Oh wow Dickel! You are an inspiration for sure!! You are so right, you only have one life to live, so don’t ever stop. I enjoy seeing what you are up to & I just love your horses!!



Thanks! Probly to much info. I get windy when I get started.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Mar 14, 2022)

No, NOT too much info. "I plan to live until I die. Not die and wait years to quit breathing."

I haven't been posting much. Nor have I been LIVING much. Seeing you keeping on shows me that I can, too.

Thank you.

Julie


----------



## Dickel (Mar 14, 2022)

Silver City Heritage Farmstead said:


> No, NOT too much info. "I plan to live until I die. Not die and wait years to quit breathing."
> 
> I haven't been posting much. Nor have I been LIVING much. Seeing you keeping on shows me that I can, too.
> 
> ...



Thanks! You sure can and please do.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 14, 2022)

How exciting for you Dickel , your first foal in a few years & a super special one at that, considering what you have achieved to get there. You really are an inspiration , you give everyone hope they can do what ever they put their mind too. Wishing you a safe foaling


----------



## Dickel (Mar 15, 2022)

Ryan Johnson said:


> How exciting for you Dickel , your first foal in a few years & a super special one at that, considering what you have achieved to get there. You really are an inspiration , you give everyone hope they can do what ever they put their mind too. Wishing you a safe foaling


Thanks!


----------



## rgsiiiya (Mar 15, 2022)

Dickel said:


> ...I planned to live until I die. I had no intention of dying and waiting years to stop breathing...



AMEN!!!!!

I was just telling my wife over the weekend...When my hips and back finally give out and I can't get a replacement...We're going to put in walkways and ramps so I can keep living and being with my herd!!!


----------



## Dickel (Mar 15, 2022)

rgsiiiya said:


> AMEN!!!!!
> 
> I was just telling my wife over the weekend...When my hips and back finally give out and I can't get a replacement...We're going to put in walkways and ramps so I can keep living and being with my herd!!!



Fantastic! A positive attitude is the first step with God's help.


----------



## MaryFlora (Mar 15, 2022)

Amen to what was posted above by all of you! You remind us that we have a choice in how we approach each day, and I know this is harder for some than for others.

You aren’t long winded either! Thank you for sharing so much of yourself and your wisdom.

As Ryan stayed, safe foaling to your beautiful mare….they are all lovely!


----------



## ValerieS (Mar 31, 2022)

Awww can’t wait to see her baby


----------

